# zama carburetor



## shadesofidaho (May 20, 2009)

zana c1q s58 Is there a way to check the check valves in the body and the primmer? The manual says blow thru them , not easy. Thanks Joe


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

That's the way I test them. I use a small piece of fuel line and press it against the check valve then blow or suck to test the operation of the valve.


----------

